# Nowy user + problemy z emerge

## Phatal

Witam!

Otóż niedawno zainstalowałem sobie Sabayona (wiem, że to nie Gentoo ale system portage działa tak samo) i mam kilka problemów:

1) Gdy chce zaemergowac Amaroka (emerge amarokapp), wywala mi sie to:

```
 !!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.60.48.36-r1 (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

- x11-apps/xdm-1.1.9 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (05 Nov 2009)

# Broken, will stay masked until fixed.

# see bug #290086 for more info

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.21 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 Co mam zrobić?

2) Chcąc uaktualnić system ( emerge -uDa system), wywala to:

```
The following installed packages are masked:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.60.48.36-r1 (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

- x11-apps/xdm-1.1.9 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (05 Nov 2009)

# Broken, will stay masked until fixed.

# see bug #290086 for more info

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.21 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

?

emerge --info daje to:

```
Phatal phate # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc77 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.35-sabayon i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-sabayon-i686-Celeron-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T3300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Feb 2011 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3::sabayon

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/entropy /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/config/kdm"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/portage /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/skel /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.wheel.sk/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ rsync://mirror.cambrium.nl/gentoo/ http://212.219.56.134/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh"

MAKEOPTS="-j6 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aiglx aim alsa apache2 artswrappersuid audiofile avahi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cgi cjk cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus declarative dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame fat ffmpeg fileinfo filter firefox flac foomatic-db fortran freetype ftp gcj gd gdbm gdu gif gimpprint gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk hal hash hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap inotify ipod ipv6 irc irda jabber jack jfs joystick jpeg json kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos lame lastfm lcd lcms ldap libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mail matroska mhash mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mozdevelop mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg msn mtp mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdf pdo perl phar php player png policykit posix postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline reiserfs rss scanner sdl session simplexml slp snmp soap sockets speex spell sqlite ssl startup-notification static-libs stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype udev unicode usb utils v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis wddx wifi win32codecs wmf www-apache x264 x86 xcb xfs xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xprint xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW es_AR es_ES fy_NL ga_IE gu gu_IN nb_NO nn_NO pt_PT sv_SE zh" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Co robić?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc...

Pozdrawiam,

Phatal.Last edited by Phatal on Sat Feb 05, 2011 9:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## matidz

do

```
/etc/portage/package.license
```

dodaj np:

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash *
```

itd

----------

## Phatal

znikly mi bledy licencji, ale pozostali inne, te z flagami...

mam te flagi pododawac do make.conf, czy jak?

----------

## matidz

flagami?

nie wkleiles czasem 2 razy tego samego?

----------

## Phatal

faktycznie...

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.3-r1  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0  USE="kde -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2  USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmtp-1.0.4  USE="static-libs -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-extras-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1 [2.2.6b] USE="-vanilla" 

[uninstall    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b 

[blocks b     ] =sys-devel/libtool-2*:1.5 ("=sys-devel/libtool-2*:1.5" is blocking sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.53 [5.1.50-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mariadb-5.1.50  USE="community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -libevent -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test"                                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-2.4.0  USE="cdda embedded ipod lastfm mtp opengl player utils -daap -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -mp3tunes -semantic-desktop" LINGUAS="bg ca cs da de en_GB es et eu fi fr it ja km nb nds nl pa pl pt pt_BR ru sl sr sv tr uk zh_TW -sr@latin -th -wa"                                                                  

[blocks B     ] dev-db/mariadb ("dev-db/mariadb" is blocking dev-db/mysql-5.1.53, dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-db/mysql ("dev-db/mysql" is blocking dev-db/mariadb-5.1.50)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-db/mysql-5.1.53, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r3[embedded] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.4.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-db/mariadb-5.1.50, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-db/mariadb-5.1*[-embedded,-static] required by (virtual/mysql-5.1, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

teraz zostalo mi to...

----------

## matidz

Z tego co widze to w systemie masz mysql'a moze warto skozystac z niego? ( -embedded dla amaroka w /etc/portage/package.use) 

dzieki temu nie bedzie chcial Ci kompilowac mariadb (ktora zreszta jest zamaskowana w gentoo portage)

----------

## Phatal

dzieki za pomoc:)

sam na to wpadlem chwile wczesniej:)

juz sie kompiluje amaroK:)

Pozdrawiam:)

PS: Jak  bede w Torunie to dam znac i piwko postawie!

----------

## matidz

ok  :Smile: 

jak wszystko dziala to dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu  :Smile:  to porzadek bedzie  :Smile: 

(a i przypominam ze musisz miec odpala baze danych zeby z amaroka kozystac  :Smile:  )

----------

## Phatal

Wiem;)

MySQL caly czas chodzi, gdyz mam sporo baz...

----------

## Phatal

```
>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/mariadb-5.1.50:

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * You might want to run:

 * "emerge --config =dev-db/mariadb-5.1.50"

 * if this is a new install.

 * If you are upgrading major versions, you should run the

 * mysql_upgrade tool.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0 failed:

 *   make qtbindings failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2938:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "make qtbindings failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0/work/qtscriptgenerator-src-0.1.0'

 * The ebuild phase 'compile' with pid 17377 appears to have left an orphan

 * process running in the background.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 134 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

jednak lipa;/

nie smiga do konca, wywalilo sie na kompilacji;/

----------

## matidz

sprobuj emergnac samego x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator jak wywali bledy to zobacz dokladnie gdzie  :Smile: 

albo build.log'a wrzuc

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To nie forum Sabayona. Zamykam.

----------

